# Raptors @ Pistons, March 18th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (27-37) @ *Detroit Pistons* (40-23)
March 18th, 2005, 8:00PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MARSHALL, DONYELL" TITLE="MARSHALL, DONYELL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/MARSHALL, DONYELL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Donyell Marshall, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BILLUPS, CHAUNCEY" TITLE="BILLUPS, CHAUNCEY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/BILLUPS, CHAUNCEY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HAMILTON, RICHARD" TITLE="HAMILTON, RICHARD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/HAMILTON, RICHARD.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PRINCE, TAYSHAUN" TITLE="PRINCE, TAYSHAUN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/PRINCE, TAYSHAUN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALLACE, RASHEED" TITLE="WALLACE, RASHEED" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/WALLACE, RASHEED.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALLACE, BEN" TITLE="WALLACE, BEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/WALLACE, BEN.jpg">
*Chauncey Billups, Richard Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace*</center>


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea Ok We Can Beat The Pistons!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

We did it before ....I think we can do it again..


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i doubt we will beat them without bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

So it's official?
Bosh isn't playing?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

It's day to day...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> So it's official?
> Bosh isn't playing?


Just a guess.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> So it's official?
> Bosh isn't playing?


i dont see a reason why we should play him, he has played through a lot and back injuries can come back to nag players (baron davis) also we are pretty much out of the playoffs so why not give Sow some extra minutes


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, we should sit him out for this one


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Chris Bosh Properly Wants To Play - But I Think They Shudn't Let Him Play..
Please Sam Mitcehl If Bosh Is Not Playin Let Pape Sow Start! :angel:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

realistically if we dont have bosh we aint gunna win and even wiv him i still think we wud lose. the pistons are on a roll defensively so watch them really cut down the raps scorin expect pistons 88 - 74 raptors scoreline. hopefully he leaves hoffa to bash wiv big ben in the paint for longa than 6 mins. and give sow sum mins the kid deserves a break!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Pistons have been really playing well in the last 2-3 months. 
This game is going to be tough with or without Bosh. (Game time decision)
I still think that we'll be able to keep it close though.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The Pistons are starting to get into playoff mode, they know what it takes to get to the final and are playing like defending champs! Toronto will not be able to steal this one with or with out Bosh.

The detroit starters are playing very well and they are getting some good contribution fron Aroyo and McDyess, they have also brought back Cambell to play and take some fouls against the likes of Shaq.

I would love to see the Raps pullit off but it just is not going to happen, right now I am closely watching the Sixers to see where our draft picks will be.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Jeez you guys are negative !!!!!!!!

The Raptors can win this game if they take at least 30 3-pointers and sink 60% of them.

So let's get more positive about the Raptors as they make a run for the playoffs ..... sheesh ..... !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, if we win, great; if we lose, that helps the draft position. Maybe the Pistons will take us for granted...
Donyell looks fat in that picture.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh should sit this one out, it's no use playing him when the season's a wash. But either way I don't see us winning this game, without Bosh, with Bosh at 70%, or with Bosh at 100%. The Raptors are on the road and the Pistons are playing great ball lately. This is a great game to use to improve our draft position.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Very astute of you Bud_Boy to advance the strategy of tanking to improve the Raptors draft position. That's what I said a few days ago and the teen tribal honkers were all over me, crying that if the Raptors didn't try to win then their lives are not worth living. Some childish fans need to have the hope of winning or else they cannot bring themselves to watch. They refer to the Raptors as "we" as if they are part of the team. Pa thetic delusion ... !!!

There is a tread on how the Raptors will stand at the end of the season. The posters gave their win-loss predictions, but they ignored being specific on the exact wins-losses for the last 18 games. Did you read that thread and if you do could you provide us with your game by game prediction?? 

Udaman .....


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

It is one thing to actually try to win and end up losing, then be able to look at the bright side of increasing our draft position.

It is a totally other thing to suggest that the Raptors will wave the white flag and play to lose like you did.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> It is one thing to actually try to win and end up losing, then be able to look at the bright side of increasing our draft position.
> 
> It is a totally other thing to suggest that the Raptors will wave the white flag and play to lose like you did.


:yes:

Couldn't agree more.
Yes Detroit has been playing some great ball, which means that we don't have to tank anything to lose this game. 
Sam Mitchell is going to have the guys prepared for this one, with or without Bosh.
Are the Raptors likely to win this one?
Of course not, but I know that deep down inside, each and every one one of you are going to be watching, hoping that they do.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

So Bosh is sittin out this one, wonder who Mitchell is gonna start


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Mitchell better play Pape Sow today, wannna see how he fares against Ben Wallace


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

No one expected the Raps to win this game but in they made their run in the 4th quarter, just couldn't get the defensive stops and givin up 103 pts to the Pistons, too bad the Pistons couldn't repeat what they did against Utah 0 fgs in the 4th quarter, damn I wanted to see Pape Sow play, onlee bright spot is Donyell Marshall wit 25 pts n 12 rebs


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

suckage..


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raptors Lose, Raptors Lose, Raptors Lose! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
U Guys See Babcock? When His Like Huffa Is Gettin Better N ****.. Then Huffa Tries To Score On Ben Wallace & It Didnt Even Touch The Rim? lOl That Was Funny!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I didn't get to see much of this game. I was at a friends house watching college ball. Syracuse and Kansas have ruined my bracket, but hopefully they wrecked everyone else's too.

Looks like Rose tried to put the team on his back tonight.

A-Train got to play tonight? He got the blank statline tonight. How did he look?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

What's Babcock doing at the game, shouldn't he be out scouting more players?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

pretty interesting for babcock's answer to his team's needs:
-a guard that can play both the PG and SG
-a defensive-minded small forward

hmmm, felton and villneuva?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> A-Train got to play tonight? He got the blank statline tonight. How did he look?


He Looked Pretty Good, Even Though They Didnt Give Him The Ball. They Give It To Him Once, And He Was Postin Up But Got Fouled (I Think By Sheed) But They Took It Outta Bounce. Other Than That, They Didnt Pass Him The Ball.. Only When Palacio Tried Goin In & Passin It To Him, But Palacio Went Inside Then Bounced Hard On A-Train's Legs (Which Looks Like A Pass For Palacio)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I didn't see the whole game, at least we tried to keep it close.
Jalen with another good game today, Donyell played great, 5 three pointers.
No one expected us to win this game anyways so it doesn't bother me that we lost.

Where is everybody?
Come on guys, start posting in these game threads!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Jalen had a good game? He missed 17 shots! 9/26 from the field.

Pistons top 3 scorers went 23/38 (60%) for 64 points. Defense was the big problem, as usual.

Raps wait til they are down 18 to start playing with some pride.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> Jalen had a good game? He missed 17 shots! 9/26 from the field.


As I said I didn't see the whole game, but when I was watching, he was one of the few players who didn't take any plays off, he played his butt off out there. 
Did he force some shots? Yes, but that was only because he was one of the only players last night who was actually a threat to score, and the Pistons noticed that, and played some solid defense on him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> Pistons top 3 scorers went 23/38 (60%) for 64 points. Defense was the big problem, as usual.


With Bosh out of the lineup, there was no way we could matchup with Detroit inside, and they took advantage of that, getting 14 offensive rebounds. Rasheed, Ben and McDyesse combined for 39 rebounds.(one less than Toronto's total)
That accounts for a lot of 2nd chance points.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

rose had 10 effifiency points, thats poor.
donny with 30+ and skip with 18.
skip tied his career high in rebounds with 8 boards. :banana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm kind of surprised that Pape Sow didn't get to see any playing time last night, but then again, against the Pistons front court, he'd probably be lost out there.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

^^^ yah i dint understand that at all...i dont understand Mitchell sometimes...i dont no why he didnt let Pape play..like honestly did he think without Bosh we would win this game??? im not sayng that we shouldve tanked the game...but why not give Pape atleast 15 mins just to get a glimpse of what he can do against one of the toughest frontcourts in the L...and one more thing...i think Tayshaun prince is a PLAYER!!!!! is there anyway we can sign him when he becomes a free agent???????


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Unless Pape gets some serious minutes down the stretch here, I don't see how the Raptors could resign him.

I don't get it, I really don't. Pape has looked nothing but impressive every time I've seen him on the floor. No major mental mistakes or anything.


----------

